
Trump tariffs have forced CaseLabs into bankruptcy and liquidation - anandaverma18
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/pc-case-maker-caselabs-latest-news-bankrupt-liquidated-us-tariffs-a8487416.html
======
lingzb
This is terrible. I actually like some of Trump's work in terms of negotiating
better trade deals for the US. However, the unpredictability is a little nuts
and threatens stalling an otherwise great US economy of late. Basically
snatching defeat from the jaws of victory.

~~~
prolikewh0a
I've been hearing that we have a great economy lately from a lot of people.
Could you please explain why US has a great economy currently?

~~~
Fjolsvith
Well, in my shed manufacturing business, my sales have doubled since mid-
March, to the point that my production can't keep up.

I figure that all those extra dollars in people's paychecks are allowing them
to get that shed they've been wanting.

~~~
prolikewh0a
>I figure that all those extra dollars in people's paychecks are allowing them
to get that shed they've been wanting.

Wages haven't seen an increase since the 70's for 60% of the country. There
must be some other contributing factor.

[https://www.businessinsider.com/record-median-household-
inco...](https://www.businessinsider.com/record-median-household-income-is-
hiding-a-chilling-fact-2017-9)

~~~
Fjolsvith
That data is from before the Trump tax cut. I don't think you can dismiss it
as a factor.

~~~
prolikewh0a
The tax cuts were to benefit the already wealthy. The majority of the country
has actually seen wages fall since the tax cuts.

[https://www.vox.com/2018/7/23/17602746/tax-cuts-work-
bloombe...](https://www.vox.com/2018/7/23/17602746/tax-cuts-work-bloomberg-
wages)

~~~
Fjolsvith
Quote from that article:

"Statistics data from the second quarter isn’t available yet. Two quarters
might be too early to gauge the tax bill’s effects on wages."

